# Good trip out of Destin10-11-13



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Got an invite from a friend to do an overnighter out of Destin. They had a crew put together that I had never met. They are all great people and excellent fishermen. The leader was capt. Mike. Followed by Randy,David,Rick,David,and the name of the boat is Mixed Nuts. Plan was to leave out Friday morning at daylight and head to Independance Hub. On the way we came across A nice little push with some grass. Put the baits in and immediately hook and release a large white marlin. After that we had several more billfish bites but nothing would stick. Reel'em up and head on. About a mile later we pass a large log. Baits in and it is game on. We ran a coordinated chaos for the next hour or so and when the dust settled we had 19 Dorados and 10 wahoo on ice. We lost a big wahoo that bit through the leader and lost a big bull thanks to a weehoo jumping out of the water and biting the mainline during the fight. Rolled on to Petronius. When we got there another boat was hooked up to a nice blue. We got to see a good show from that. We made some good marks so we put some baits in and caught 3 tunas and another dorado. Things slowed so we went to a floater. Lot of surface activity but only caught blackfins. Made another move and ended up with 7 more yellowfin. Our biggest was around 100 lbs. put the spread in at daylight and jumped off another billfish and that was it. Stopped on the way in for a few reef fish. Ended up with 23 Dorados, 10 wahoos, kept 9 yellows, released numerous blackfins,got 3 jacks, 5 scamps, a couple of mingos, and went 1 for 8 on billfish. Sorry for lack of pics.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Man y'all killed um


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, one day I want to do that!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

damn im jealous I didn't do that good all year


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a fine looking mess of fish!!! An over nighter to the rigs is on my bucket list.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Mixed Nuts, nice mix of eats!!! 

Dang, what a great trip you all had.

Where's Independence Hub area? 

I suspected this was a great weekend to head to the rids,,,doesn't get any better than that trip brother!

Jimmy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Destin to the Hub! That's a hell of a run! Nice catch, y'all mashed em


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Great catch!!! There was plenty of work to be done when you guys got back.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

160 miles I believe to the independence from destin. Nice haul of fish that's a whole lot of fillets!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Man that's awesome!!!:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe it is 160 miles to the Hub. We never made it that far. We were fortunate to find fish closer!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What floater did yall end up at?


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Wow! What a trip! Worth ALL the cost of the fuel from Destin to IH! The part I like the best is the 10 Wahoo! Congrats!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the water level in the gulf dropped a few inches with the amount of fish you guys caught. unbelievable trip! congrats, that will be hard to top.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice trip I am glad that I don't have to clean that haul. That's a load and a half :thumbup:


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey y'all leave is any? Great trip congrats!!


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

We ended up at marlin and beer can


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome load of fish! Great job and congrats!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not jealous or anything...


----------

